# Cross slide stop for Atlas lathe



## JPMacG (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd like to make a cross-slide stop for my atlas 12-inch lathe.  I'd like to make it as close to the original as possible.  Does anyone have one of these?  If so, would you please post some photos?  They seem to be quite rare.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 13, 2020)

Cross slide stops are a good thing for threading, especially, mine both mount on the front rather than the rear as this one does.   It looks to me that the picture you post is plenty of info to build one.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 13, 2020)

I have a 725.

Have you called Clausing to see whether or not they still have any?


----------



## JPMacG (Jun 13, 2020)

No, I have not.  I will do that next week.  If they don't then I will ask for a drawing.   I'd like to make my own, just for the satisfaction.  And I'd like to keep it as close to the original as possible - just to preserve the look.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 13, 2020)

OK.  I guess that sometime over the past 76 years, I've kinda outgrown the need to make anything that I didn't have to.  In the event that they no longer have any and do send you the drawing as a TIF or a PDF, please forward it to me at wa5cab@cs.com and I'll clean it up and put it into Downloads.  And if they still have some and you decide not to buy one, I can send you the dimensions.  Maybe we'll get lucky and find that the lock bolt for fastening the stop to the dovetail is the same as the one on the Taper Attachment.  That's really the only part that will be a little tricky to make.  And which would be a little tricky to say how to make without a drawing.


----------



## RandyMcNally (Jun 24, 2020)

I got one with my lathe. Gave me a reason to clean it up. I’m a newbie with a new mic, so let’s call my measurements “best effort”. Any measurements over 1” are tape measured (just returned my calipers and still waiting on replacements).

Edit: This is for my Atlas QC54 10”. Most parts are the same as the 12”, but I can’t promise.  Robert will know


----------



## benmychree (Jun 24, 2020)

very nice job!


----------



## Round in circles (Aug 3, 2020)

RandyMcNally said:


> I got one with my lathe. Gave me a reason to clean it up. I’m a newbie with a new mic, so let’s call my measurements “best effort”. Any measurements over 1” are tape measured (just returned my calipers and still waiting on replacements).
> 
> Edit: This is for my Atlas QC54 10”. Most parts are the same as the 12”, but I can’t promise.  Robert will know
> 
> ...



Can you give a close up showing the cutaway a more side on view of the pinch bolt (  in your blue gloved hand )  please ?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 3, 2020)

The 725 Cross Feed Stop is/was used on the 9", 10" and 12" Atlas lathes.  The lock screw is Atlas 9-398 and was also used on the 760 and 6822 Taper Attachments.  There is a non-factory drawing of the lock screw in Downloads.  There is also a set of aftermarket drawings on the 760 and 6822 Taper Attachment.  That would give you the critical dimensions of the dovetail part.

However, first thing that I would do is call Clausing and ask whether they still have some locks in stock.  If they do, buy it or not.  If they don't, ask whether they can send you the drawing or drawings.  In the event that you get the drawings, send me copies and I'll clean them up and put them in Downloads.


----------



## JPMacG (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks Robert and Randy.  OP here.   I became distracted with work and the virus and did not get around to calling Clausing or pursuing this further.  I'll report what they say eventually when I do call Clausing.  I did notice two Atlas cross-slide stops sell on eBay.  Each one sold for about $45.

I'm still in the newbie mode of looking for things to make on my lathe and mill.  So I will probably will try to make one even if Clausing has them for a good price.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 4, 2020)

OK.


----------

